# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Words that are funny in themselves

## Ginsan

Some words just sound funny/amusing, don't you think?
Hamster
Goofy
Silly
Bollocks
Slapping
Buttocks
Bottom
Behind
Asscheek
Nostril
Fart
Geek
Clumsy
Excellent
Bodacious
Audacious
Quirky
Balding



I would love it if you contributed to this list xD

----------


## dolphin

Stupid
Beagle
Outrageous
Blockhead
Bonkers
Piadini

----------


## sisyphus

Rococo
Wisenheimer
Oxymoron
Boob

----------


## dolphin



----------


## Ginsan

Dolphin I love those  :tongue2:   And sisyphus... You've got a straaange sense of humor..

----------


## Cubellius

Grand Prix (I love pronouncing it "Grand Pricks", even though it's wrong  ::D: )
Slice
Hijinks
Spooky
Boogalo
Turd

----------


## RedHouse

I have always thought spoon was a really strange word, especially if you keep repeating it like 20 times.

----------


## Ginsan

> I have always thought spoon was a really strange word, especially if you keep repeating it like 20 times.



It's almost a psychedelic experience  :tongue2:    "spoon. spoon. spoooon. spuuun. ssssspOOOHN. spon. span. shpleen"

----------


## HelloBro123

The word "hilarious" is hilarious. I recall reading this person's post in a forum. He just posted one word "hilarious" in a funny thread and I was cracking up on my bed. One word "hilarious" is a cheap way to make me laugh if done correctly in an appropriate situation.

----------


## spellbee2

Dictator. Especially if you say it slow, and with a country accent.

----------


## Ginsan

Arrma durktaytur

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dudelsack

----------


## MeohMyoh

sasquatch

----------


## OpheliaBlue

kumquat

----------


## Ginsan

Me after reading your comment:

"kumquat" .....     "what the hell is that? *some inappropriate thoughts*"

*google translate: kumquat, "an orangelike fruit related to the citruses, with an edible sweet"   ::chuckle::

----------


## MeohMyoh

know thy vegetables Ginsan for example

Zucchini is not a one peice item of swim wear for zoo animals or theyre trainners, for that matter  :Cheeky: 

I think the sound of the word kumquat is more interesting, the smacking K sound and wet ending sound, almost squelching *cough* anyhow interesting word

----------


## anderj101

What is this codswallop? 

One of my favorites: nincompoop 

...and, of course:
Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia - the fear of long words.

----------


## MeohMyoh

Hippopotamus ....awww so cute...despite the fact of killing more people than lions

----------


## Nebulus

Quark - Am I expected to take this particle seriously?

----------


## Ginsan

Squeeky penor.

Shamelessly copied by gab.    <--- This sentence is WRONG. I actually meant to say "shamelessly copied FROM gab"

-kaka
-bok
-isemek

They mean something nasty in Turkish.

Wonky.

----------


## oneiroer

A friend of mine used to call me sasquatch...  ::D: 

Snot
Fork

I was actually thinking about funny words today...  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

pickle
tickle

----------


## mooseantlers

I've gotta go with moist!

 :wink2:

----------


## ParanoidLlama

Shuffleboard ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

----------


## bemistaken

Sphincter (tee hee)

----------


## anderj101

Tittynope

I heard this word recently and found myself a bit bumfuzzled.

----------


## JadeGreen

Spagettification (what happens to an object when it nears a black hole)

----------


## CaesarVD

Ankle burn

----------


## CaesarVD

Strijder

It means warrior in Dutch, but it's pretty much the Dutch equivalent to "*Absolute madman*", and I easily burst into laughter upon hearing that word.

----------


## Sivason

Pumpkin, penguin, pumpernickel, filigree

----------

